# Forum Look-Alikes!!



## turbosmommy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Today i wasbrowsing the site and i came across Springs Bun poppy and i was amazedto see how much poopy and turbo looked alike.So I thought it would befun to see how many other look alikes we have here on thesite.*


*HERE IS MY TURBO








HERE IS SPRINGS BUN POOPY




*


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 20, 2007)

JadeIcing's Bree 






Bunnhug's Jim and Nick






Petey






i dont remember seeing any bunnies that look like peapoo


----------



## missyscove (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my Fiona: 






And here's Naturstee's Loki: 






Long lost twins? I think so.


EDIT: 

I can't forget ...

My Timmy: 








And Haley's Lucy, Timmy's "little sister"


----------



## binkies (Mar 20, 2007)

That is so funny! They even have the same toys!

Mine is: CrazyMike40

Max I believe is his name.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 20, 2007)

:yeahthati thought they were the same bunny before i read what you wrote


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

First, my boy Max:






And his long lost twin. Harper:







Incidentally, both are super divas who like to get sick so theyremommieshave toworry and spoil them topieces

I think Max and Harper are the only two chocolate dutches on the forum, so that makes them extra special.


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

And, the newest twins!:

Peg (and Rosies!) little lionhead girl:











And her long-distance big brother, Mr. Tumnus:






Oh, missyscove, I forgot Timmy and Lucy, they do look so much alike! Great choice of pics too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is my Teresa








Her twin Pet_Bunny's Pebbles


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2007)

:nicethread

Oberon, ~10 lb New Zealand.





Dajeti's Apollo, ~20 lb Flemish Giant imitating Elvis. RIP, Apollo.ink iris:






Edit: Loki says his twin should come visit!


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 20, 2007)

What about triplets?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Haley! :wave2There's my beautifulboy Max, Harper was just on me about posting their resemblences. Harpersaid he would really love to visit Max and meet his long lost fellowdutch brother. 

Besides Harper and Max, which Haley have posted, my other bunny with a long-lost twin is Chance and BangBang's "BangBang":

BangBang =






Chance =


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 20, 2007)

Great thread!!

Here's Jordi:






and her cousin, baby:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

Aw, Jordi and Baby. I'd love to seethose two together. Jordi would probably kick Baby's buttthough.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2007)

Aina's Ronnie






And my Pebble


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh wow, Ronnie and Pebble seriously look like twins!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't they!?! I've never actually realised just how similar they are until now!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2007)

And also, Alicia's Connor






And Ebony


----------



## Aina (Mar 20, 2007)

*I was going to do that! Lol.

Michaela wrote: *


> Aina's Ronnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 20, 2007)

Turbosmommy, your rabbit looks like my Cookie!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 20, 2007)

Shye's Nuggles





My Snuffles






Sorry, it's so big, I didn't want to resize and not have it big enough.:shock:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2007)

The closets I could find was....



Peg's BunJovi....












And my Madilyn-Mae....











I haven't seen any Morgan or Mallory look-alikes. Just one, but I don't think the member is active anymore.

_

- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 20, 2007)

[align=left]This is my baby Thumper






And this is one of Miloki's rabbits:

And I know that there is another rabbit on the forum that looksidentical to Thumper! When I saw him/her I was like:shock::shock::shock:!!! But I cant remember where I saw it!
[/align]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> The closets I could find was....
> 
> 
> 
> Peg's BunJovi....


OMG, I absolutely LOVE his name! That's hilarious! He's got the hair and everything!


----------



## amundb (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone out there look like me?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 20, 2007)

Thumper reminds me of Cinnabunny's Cinnabunny


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2007)

*amundb wrote:*


> Does anyone out there look likeme?





Minilop's bunny-












daisy_and_peaches' Bunny-







hmm...not exactly the perfect match... i tried:dunno:


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 21, 2007)

[align=left]:thankseapoo.... I :heart:yourname! Gosh I wish I had thought of that for Thumper! Thats all he seemsto do! I've only had him for 3 weeks and I think he has hit theterrible teens... :cry4:He's not loving me as much as he used too!:lookaround

:craziness I know! 

I think it was Cinnabunny that looked liked Thumper! In any case, that is one cute bun! 
[/align]


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 21, 2007)

No look a likes here, all of mine are prettydestint! Although CheyAutRanch's Butterfly does looka lot like Zoey (minus the eye patch and the one on the back of Zoey'sneck)!

Too bad I don't have a picture of Spice's twin. They had identicalmarkings. The only way we could tell them apart was because one was agirl!


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 21, 2007)

[align=left]I'm really sorry to everyone for that massive photo! :? SORRY!

BUT... I have found the bunny that I think looks like Thumper the most... 

Its myLoki!


[/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 21, 2007)

My BunBun (as a baby):











And 1dog3cats17rodents's Dmitri


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey I was just about to do that

Just kidding:tongutwo: They do look alot alike, but Dmitri is WAY cuter:bunnydance:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*She looks like my daughter's bunny, White Chocolate

*





> daisy_and_peaches' Bunny-


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 21, 2007)

this is domino








and this is trixierabbit's and maherwoman's trixie




and this is domino in the carrier and trixie outside the carrier





and domino with the harness and trixie in the carrier pushing domino out


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha!! Good pictures, Ani-Lover!!

Okay, here are mine...

Drizzle:





And my Maisie:





And then you have...

Bandit:





And my Trixie:





And finally...

Lord Oberon:





And my Flower:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 21, 2007)

Thumper is just shocked that he doesn't have a look-a-like.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, I find Thumper to have quite a unique coloring...and he's so handsome!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

Rosie, I think one of Angela's hotots would be more suiting to an exact match for Flower-Lord. They look alot alike!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 21, 2007)

Just keep telling yourself that, hehe, one day it might come true! :elephant:

I attached another one of BunBun looking a bit liek Dimtri .
*

1dog3cats17rodents wrote: *


> Hey I was just about to do that
> 
> Just kidding:tongutwo: They do look alot alike, but Dmitri is WAY cuter:bunnydance:


----------



## myLoki (Mar 22, 2007)

*Oh my! Loki had no idea he had so manylook-a-likes out there. He's not surprised because, look at us, we're ahandsome bunch!*

*Loki*






*Snuggles (Loki's not-so-secret crush)*







-





*Snuffles*






*Cinnabunny*

*



*

*And now Thumper!*

*



*



t and loki

*Thumpies wrote: *



> [align=left]I'm really sorry to everyone for that massive photo! :? SORRY!
> 
> BUT... I have found the bunny that I think looks like Thumper the most...
> 
> ...


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 22, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Hey Haley! :wave2There's my beautiful boy Max,Harper was just on me about posting their resemblences. Harper said hewould really love to visit Max and meet his long lost fellow dutchbrother.
> 
> Besides Harper and Max, which Haley have posted, my other bunny with a long-lost twin is Chance and BangBang's "BangBang":
> 
> ...


*Hey, don't forget Ookpik!*


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 23, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote:*


> *MyBoyHarper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > HeyHaley! :wave2There's my beautiful boy Max, Harper was just onme about posting their resemblences. Harper said he would really loveto visit Max and meet his long lost fellow dutch brother.
> ...






hahaha with their powers combined they areookpikbangchance!hmmmm that doesnt sound too good how about chanceookpikbang


----------



## Starina (Mar 25, 2007)

My TinkleBunny She doesn't have any brown on her anymore.






Drizzle






Maisy






~Star~


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 26, 2007)

*amundb wrote: *


> Does anyone out there look like me?


Your bun looks like Wrigley:






Wrigley hasn't been around for about a year. I hope he's okay. He was one of my favorites.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

^Woah, they look SCARY alike!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Wrigley hasn't been around


Yeah, I miss Wrigley. 

Rainbows!


----------



## amundb (Mar 26, 2007)

*Wow, that spot is dead-on! I wonder if Wrigley has the same back spots and orange on his neck?

Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *amundb wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Does anyoneout there look like me?
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

*amundb wrote:*


> *Wow, that spot is dead-on! I wonder if Wrigleyhas the same back spots and orange on his neck?
> *


Here's a link to Wrigley's blog:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8945&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=5

Get ready for cute overload!


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 27, 2007)

Babii:

(sorry if its small..photobucket is acting up)








Thumper:


----------



## Aina (Apr 1, 2007)

The bun that Alicia's mom just adopted





Sky


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

*We are calling him Wyatt Earp. :bunnydance:*

*Aina wrote: *


> The bun that Alicia's mom just adopted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyones bunny look like Bun Buns?


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Heres a better one


----------



## Georgie (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone look like me???


----------



## Georgie (Apr 14, 2007)

Nobunny looks like me??


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 14, 2007)

*Georgie wrote: *


> Nobunny looks like me??


what about blyre's smokey?


----------



## monklover (Apr 14, 2007)

my Buddy:





maherwoman's Trixie:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 15, 2007)

Buddy looks like Baby:


----------



## monklover (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! Buddy and Baby do look alike!:bunnyheart

~Megan &amp; Buddy:bunny19


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 15, 2007)

*Georgie wrote: *


> Does anyone look like me???


Aww, Georgie, I think you are one of a kind! You are just tooespecially cute. Wanna come live at my house?Please? 

:inlove:


----------



## Georgie (Apr 15, 2007)

i dont fink mommie would like that...

would you give me more than 3 treats a day??


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 16, 2007)

Starksy thinks he looks alittle likeGeorgie but he says he can't quite compete with thecutenessbecause no-bunny can be cuter than a bunny with onelop ear!







I'm not surprised mommie doesn't want to give you away but if it works, I'll give you 4 treats a day


----------



## Georgie (Apr 16, 2007)

i looks like starksy!i knows i cute!mommie tells me efryday! mebbe i try to get more treats frommommie...if that doesnt work i might go home wif someone else. who'llbid the highest for me...btw, i only accept treats!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 16, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm I am just about to open a new bag oftreats, we'll save you double what mommie gives you even if we can'thave you provided you get your mommie to keep posting pictures of you:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2007)

*Georgie wrote: *


> i dont fink mommie would like that...
> 
> would you give me more than 3 treats a day??


I'll give you whatever you want, Georgie. Who could say no to that face of yours?


----------



## Georgie (Apr 16, 2007)

i talked it over wif mommie and she sed thatnobunny else can have me. if mommie doesnt comply with my treat ordersi'll run --oops, HOP-- away and come see you. 

i'll be there in bunny spirit...feel free to mail me my treats though!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

Snuggys Mom, since youwant Georgie you can send Baby to me.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Snuggys Mom, since youwant Georgie you can send Baby to me.


Hee hee - Susan, you just never give up, do you?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

Okee Dokee, Snuff






and Miloki's Loki






Oops, didn't realize that Myloki already put Snuffles and Loki in here.

So, yes, we have several look a likes: Thumpies, Nuggles and I believe there are more:shock:.


----------



## Georgie (Apr 27, 2007)

mi bunnie butt looks kinda like skyler!!








mommie couldnt find a good pixshur of mi bunnie butt...i tells her to find her camra...


----------



## ChandieLee (May 8, 2007)

JadeIcing and I have two (pairs of?) bunnies that look alike; 
JadeIcing's Elvis and my Belle, JadeIcing's Connor and my Necro ^_^

Here is Elvis. 





Here is Belle.






Here is Connor.





Here is Necro.





^_^


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 17, 2007)

Bumping this thread up!

I saw this picture of Spring's Poppy and actually thought it was a photo of Rory:

Poppy:





Rory:





Also, earlier in the thread there were apparently two bunnies named Cinnabunny and Thumper who looked alike. Whaddaya know, now we have ANOTHER set of Cinnabun and Thumper!

My Cinnabun:







Thumpers_Mom's Thumper:





:inlove:


Oh and did anyone else notice that in the very first post, Poppy's name is written "Poopy"? Hehe. Poppy, I don't think you're poopy at all!


----------



## Spring (Oct 17, 2007)

:shock:!

Didn't even see that hehe!  Poppy does sure like to poop though! 

I can't wait to see more look alikes! It's so fun seeing long lost twins!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 17, 2007)

Wash






and Haley's new foster Simon


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 18, 2007)

my Brac:






Sakura:


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 18, 2007)

I :heartsBig White Bunnies!

Naturestee's Oberon






My Ruby Red


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2007)

:inlove:


----------

